# And Yet Another Newbie



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello All:
My wife and I are one week away from becoming Outbackers.








I have been lurking on this site for over a year, and finally think that I can join in. A little about us...been camping for many, many years and like most started with a tent, moved up to a popup, and now to a '08 23rs. We can't wait to pick it up and start camping (sure wish the weather would cooperate tho).
bbwb

Edit: I forgot to add that our 12yr old daughter will be with us....my bad!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome...Your gona love the Outback. We started out as backpackers and as I got into my 40's could not do it as much because of a back injury. The Outback lets you go and do more and much more affordably than hotels.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME!!!! There are alot of tent-graduates here...some of us came directly, others graduated through a pop-up....and NONE of us have looked back!!! The memories are, of course wonderful (!), but what's even better is sitting inside the TT on a rainy night, cooking dinner, toasty warm, climbing into bed _without_ having to stuff the wet shoes under something so they don't get wetter, AND being able to hit the looo in the middle of the night - 20'ft away - _without_ having to unzip the sleeping bag & tent layers, find a rain coat, flashlight, umbrella, & slog to/from, just to repeat it all and try to get back to sleep.

Congratulations on your soon-to-be new status!!! Glad you finally decided to come out of the shadows!! Now - pull up a chair and tell us some campfire stories!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!! YOU MUST SEND PICTURES !!!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> *WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!! YOU MUST SEND PICTURES !!!!*


btw - that's _NOT_ just because DT is reading-challenged. Pictures *ARE* AN OUTBACKER REQUIREMENT, especially for new TTs!!!!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of TT camping! Hope you and family love it!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ...but what's even better is sitting inside the TT on a rainy night, cooking dinner, toasty warm, climbing into bed _without_ having to stuff the wet shoes under something so they don't get wetter, AND being able to hit the looo in the middle of the night - 20'ft away - _without_ having to unzip the sleeping bag & tent layers, find a rain coat, flashlight, umbrella, & slog to/from, just to repeat it all and try to get back to sleep.


Boy, did that bring back some memories. Back then I though it was cool to 'rough it.' Glad I learned the truth!

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the pending new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group (officially)!!!

You've already probably figured out to be nice to wolfie







. 
Otherwise the insults start flying! Right DT?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> You've already probably figured out to be nice to wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im still trying to figure out what she wrote....







.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> You've already probably figured out to be nice to wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im still trying to figure out what she wrote....







.
[/quote]
HEYYYYY







No insults!!!









Just trying to help our newest member understand that DT was saying that we ALL want to see pictures....ALL the time


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> You've already probably figured out to be nice to wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im still trying to figure out what she wrote....







.
[/quote]
HEYYYYY







No insults!!!









Just trying to help our newest member understand that DT was saying that we ALL want to see pictures....ALL the time








[/quote]
I was just confirming that i WAS reading challanged...


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Again








I can see that my family will fit right in...Last summer my wife made 27 days of camping, I got in 24 (Summer only lasts about 3 months here) and we are going to try for 30. I too can't take sleeping on the ground anymore, it's like the princess and the pea...I can feel a rock 12' below the ground.








I had the popup thing all figured out with the water lines to the Hot Water on Demand etc...so now I have to learn a new set up.
Already have purchased some goodies to start off with (just need the trailer) Atwood 3500 tongue jack, Weber Q100, Additional fold up table, and am waiting to start some of the mods listed by you all. I have been paying attention to the gas grille hook up conversation as that will probably be the first one.
Yep, I like looking at pictures too.








bbwb


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi bbwb
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 23rs!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome, I think if our OB dealer had a 23rs in stock we would have purchased that instead. I like the front bunks better with the passthrough storage underneath.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the group!!









Wolfie is passionate, in all her causes. She has been a huge source of encouragement not only to myself, but to MANY others as well. MHO


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> (Summer only lasts about 3 months here)


Boy, I know what you mean. Only about 9 months here!









Welcome to the group.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Before u use the tanks, u might want to think about a quickie flush, people here swear by them. Also there are some rallies not to far for u including a spring roll out in May in galena and a factory rally in Indiana. That one should be really good as keystone will be giving us a factory tour of where our outbacks were made.

AND WELCOME!!!


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome!!









I am new to the TT world from tent camping and CAN'T WAIT!!

There were SO many times in the past where the weather dictated our camping trips especially this one: Chance of rain all weekend and then IT DOESN'T!!!









Have fun with your new TT!!

-Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers!*


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Again:
I should add, that having lurked here for quite a while, I picked up really good suggestions. As part of my deal, they are installing Max Air vent covers, level bubbles, weight distribution hitch with sway, and I upgraded to include the Tornado tank rinser. The only mystery for me and it may cost me $1500+ is to change the gearing in my truck...currently at 3.42 ('06 GMC 1/2 ton extended cab z71 with all aluminum 5.3, 310 hp). After my trip home with it, that will tell the story.
bbwb


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

:Welcome!


----------

